# Sexed pair?



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Before I try and sell these, I thought I'd get (hopefully) confirmation. What do you think about the Probable female?

Probable Female-



















Calling Male-











Both Together-

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like a very pretty pair to me.

Richard.


----------



## FRISCHFROGS (Jan 15, 2012)

If you could please discribe which is which and why.
I think I see the difference.
Thanks


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

With some frogs (tincs i.m.e.) the toe pads are a great identifier. Some females have large toes too, which is where the body build and back arch come into play...Which arent really well represented here because I focused on the toes.


----------

